# Software RAID CPU Utilization Simulation

## archenroot

Hi,

I am going to setup software 3x RAID6 arrays covered by RAID0. I was thinking about the processor I will use for this storage machine. In most cases for software raid people mention that any dual or quad cpus can satisfied, but in this case there will be 3 raid6. So my question is how should I calculate the required performance. Isn't there for example some application to simulate different software raid configurations just to see if the processor will not become bottleneck.

Thanks for any ideas. I was planning to use E5-1428L, do you think it will be enough?

Woloda

----------

## VinzC

Whenever I want to benchmark my disks I use tiobench. I never tried it to exhibit anything about software raid however but maybe it'll allow you to spot something interesting. That method would require a lot of tries though.

----------

